# Sticky  Great Gravel routes...post'em up!



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Got a great gravel route?

Please share

Include location by state or area

Thanks!

Here's my addy, Pennsylvania!

I'm using the Unpaved Pa site as a workhorse, but if you start form the Buffalo Valley rail trail you can access many miles of fun gravel experiences with some pave added in for connection purposes!

https://www.unpavedpennsylvania.com/

Preview Unpaved Roads

https://gravelmap.com/#@45.5424364,-122.65442200000001,11,hybrid


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

More to explore...
...Connecticut Hill NY








Just a note the Finger Lakes trail is hiking only!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I've put some stuff up on a blog for the Monument area of Colorado.

Nothing too exciting, but I've been keeping track of and documenting a handful of rides in the area.

Tour de Hood (Pine Hills, Mt Herman Estates)

Sante Fe Trail - Palmer Lake - Forest Lakes

The Monument Preserve

Greenland and Spruce Meadows

Balanced Rock

Rampart Rager Course


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Los Angeles County:
Mulholland Drive fire-road

Canyon Back Trail

Yedvarts


----------



## cdkarp (Nov 6, 2010)

11years of route for Funk Bottoms Gravel Funk Bottoms Gravel History

More routes in Ohio Ohio Gravel Road Map | Ohio Gravel Grinders


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Great stuff. Anything near Nashville, TN? I have been searching, but not getting anything to compel me.


----------



## solidfish (Jul 1, 2012)

Gravel rides near San Francisco bay area.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

solidfish said:


> Gravel rides near San Francisco bay area.


Heres some more...https://ridewithgps.com/find/search?search%5Boffset%5D=0&search%5Bstart_distance%5D=50&search%5Bstart_location%5D=94501&search%5Bkeywords%5D=gravel&search%5Blength_min%5D=&search%5Blength_max%5D=&search%5Belevation_min%5D=&search%5Belevation_max%5D=&search%5Bsort_by%5D=


----------



## sa12 (Sep 7, 2018)

solidfish said:


> Gravel rides near San Francisco bay area.


At the end of the video it looked like there were people parked on the road outside of the Calero parking lot. Was this the case? Hows parking there these days? I used to ride there a bunch when I lived in San Jose. I'd like to return at some point with my gravel bike but perhaps it'll be too much of a hassle.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Tennesseegravel.com


----------

